# Mason's "A" Patent Nov. 30 1858



## Jim (Jun 27, 2009)

I dug a Mason jar today that is a new one to me. I know that the Nov. 30 1858 jars sometimes have various letters or numbers directly below MASON'S, but I have not been able to find any information on this one.

 It is a quart with no base embossing, embossed MASON'S/ A/ PATENT/ NOV. 30TH/ 1858. It's probably a fairly common one that I just had not found one of yet, but I don't have a Redbook and my knowledge of jars is limited. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.  ~Jim


----------



## cookie (Jun 27, 2009)

can you post a picture?


----------



## cookie (Jun 27, 2009)

anything on base?


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't get a picture of it yet, but I will try to remember to take one. The base has nothing at all on it, not even a mold number. The other jars in the pit were two wax sealers, two 1858 midgets and a half gallon 1858, all pulverized []. The pit was loaded with big rocks, this quart was lucky to survive.  ~Jim


----------



## cookie (Jun 28, 2009)

in the 25-30 range


----------

